# Automator/Services  et soucis



## Bétélgeuse (31 Octobre 2010)

Problème de compréhension :
Je  crée un service dans Automator qui se décline dans tous les fichiers : " Nouveau Document TextEdit " cette application me permet d'ouvrir ce logiciel directement sur le fichier . Le service crée fonctionne bien mais  problème il s'affiche à l'écran en double juxtaposées 2 pages TexEdit 
La première est libellée " sans titre "
La seconde est libellée " sans titre 2 " et celle ci semble en rapport direct avec le fichier puisqu'il apparait : /Users/moi/Documents/nom du fichier
Ma question est simple : comment ne faire apparaitre à l'écran qu'un seul document TexEdit ? Je suis allé dans les préférences TexEdit sans succès . 
Merci d'avance pour vos idées ...


----------



## Bétélgeuse (1 Novembre 2010)

. dans l'impasse je souhaiterai vraiment de l'aide . Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Novembre 2010)

Tu as probablement cafouillé dans l'élaboration de ton service

= va dans ton dossier Maison/Bibliothèque/Services, 
et ouvre ton service avec Automator pour modifier (ou ôter) un processus.


----------

